# Hello TEAL and thanks Mother Nature!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Mother Nature has dropped some serious rain on our area over the last 10-14 days. We have been working to catch as much of it as possible while trying not to blow anything out. With the recent full moon and little front that came through a few days ago we have seen our first big group of teal! Prolly 800-1000 holding on a pond. Lots of small 20-30 bird groups scattered around as well. Ponds and rice that we are preparing for teal season are really starting to come together and take shape. Over the next couple weeks they will really look good and should start to stack up with teal along the way.

We still have one club group spot opening for this years season. Once it is gone, our club will be full.

Our weekends are booked solid for teal season, but we still have weekdays available for anyone interested.

For more details, please contact:
Daniel 979.240.5312 call or text
Nick 979.240.1639 call or text
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------

